# Dave Roberts in the Hospital



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Sheryl Roberts Called me this morning.David (southwest garden railroad show)and Sheryl are in Orlando, FL. on vacation. David has had a heart attach this week and is scheduled for a triple by pass this coming Monday.I did talk with David and is in good spirits. Said he still plans on doing the show in CA this Nov but will be under the weather for a couple weeks.Our prayers go out to them and pray for a fast recovery.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info, hope he feels better soon. Health before trains, one of my coworkers had something similar, he was out for 6 months.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

David will be added to our prayer list.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Mark 
seeing the title my first thought was, Sheryl has had enough. Hope him the best.


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Feel better soon David! 

Don


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Get well soon David and hope you get to do the show in Cal. I know a lot of folks looking forward to it. Later RJD


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Heal quickly, David.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope somebody passes along our very best wishes for a speedy recovery,

from Gary & Carla


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Get well soon, David. We're all pulling for you. 

Bob & Sandra


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Henson on 13 Sep 2013 05:22 PM 
David will be added to our prayer list. And on ours as well..


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

I just talked to Sheryl and she said David's Surgery went very well. they had to put in a pacemaker. So this is Great News!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Good news indeed, Robby... Thanks..


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Whew, I hope he will be well enough come November, but health before trains, if he needs the time to recover we can wait till next November for the SWGRS show, health first, trains later.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

All the best to David in his recovery. 

-Ted


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Robby D on 16 Sep 2013 10:59 AM 
I just talked to Sheryl and she said David's Surgery went very well. they had to put in a pacemaker. So this is Great News! 
Yes, Great News.

Jerry


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I talked with Dave this morning.. He sounded quite good, strong voice and shared that he hoped to be out of the hospital this evening...


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Talked with David this morning.
He is now at a Hotel and will see the doctor tomorrow and should be released to go home. 
He sounds to good spirits and knows he will have to take it easy.
So if all goes well tomorrow they will on the road home. They have a brother coming to help with the driving.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

That's good news....


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

That's great to hear, I hope he gets home safe and feels better


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Just talked to Dave 10 minutes ago, he is in great spirits, he is on his way home. Glad he is doing well, don't want to loose any more friends this year.[/b]


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

WOW! Tripple bypass and a pacemaker.......he must feel better with the pacemaker, not to mention the bypass......hearts not meant to run in the 30s...............


Good luck, and take your time healing..there is always next year!

Bubba


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, I just found this thread! I'm glad the surgery went well but I also agree that health trumps trains! Take it easy and build back your strength. The train shows will be there when you're ready.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

I just wanted everyone to know. I made it back to Kansas. I must say " there's no place like home" 

I'm feeling pretty good and I want to do more than any member of my family will allow. So... I'm resting, and doing whatever I can to get stronger. 
The Doctors are saying 4 - 6 weeks and I will be Normal?. 

How can anyone be normal when you like Garden Trains and do the crazy things I do. 

Thanks for all you prayers and well wishes 

I hope to see you all soon. 

David


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Good news Dave. Take your time recuperating.


----------

